# Winter walleye



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm curious to find out what tactics can be used for walleye this time of year when there is no ice? I'm asking in regards to inland lake walleye. I was reading that they are found in the deeper basin of the lakes at this time of year.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

They move to shallow flats in the evening and at night. Just get those waders on and go cast the contour lines.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Go out in a boat if you can get on the water and start vertical jigging points and structure.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Go to your ice fishing spots in the boat. They will be there.


----------

